# Aussie-lizard 'smuggler' faces 20 years



## News Bot (Nov 24, 2009)

*Published On:* 24-Nov-09 12:52 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A CALIFORNIAN man accused of smuggling 15 Australian lizards into the US by strapping them to his chest is owner of a reptile business who has made eight trips to Australia in the past six years, court documents allege.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## herptrader (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder what he will get?



Slap on wrist?
Do time?
Do significant time?
Do significant time and pay a huge fine?
????


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 24, 2009)

5. None of the above. :evil:


----------



## JrFear (Dec 1, 2009)

5. DEATH by snake!


----------



## cris (Dec 1, 2009)

With they amount of stuff they let in legally i hardly see how its a big deal. If he was bringing stuff here i hope he gets everything they can throw at him.


----------



## Kris (Dec 1, 2009)

He'll probably become a big time poster. Hope his "bits" develop some form of pus oozing fungal growth.
Cheers,
Kris.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 1, 2009)

6. Death BY APS MOBBERS!!


----------



## ChrisZhang (Dec 1, 2009)

how does he strap them to his chest?
isnt it hard enough to even hold and pet some of our lizards?
and they must of been really small ones


----------



## RemoverAccount (Dec 1, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> 6. Death BY APS MOBBERS!!


 
What she said!!


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 1, 2009)

he probably will cop a niceeee fine, some jail time (even suspended) or loose his trading licence as the yanks dont mess around as much as us with their laws


----------

